# For fun.lets vote!



## littlesteppers (Sep 12, 2008)

Wanna see where this forum stands..


----------



## Charley (Sep 12, 2008)

You missed....undecided....


----------



## Lisa (Sep 12, 2008)

haha I'm not american but I still voted for Obama!


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 12, 2008)

Lisa said:


> haha I'm not american but I still voted for Obama!


Thanks for telling us!


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 12, 2008)

Charley said:


> You missed....undecided....


No I didn't..



its on there now!


----------



## Sonya (Sep 12, 2008)

> haha I'm not american but I still voted for Obama!



This poll was a great idea littlesteppers...unfortunately, it can't be accurate on where the Americans stand on this board because those from other countries will be voiting as well and they will ultimately vote Obama.....for reasons I stated in previous threads...it was a good idea though...it will be fun to see the results, even though they will not be acurate.


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 12, 2008)

Sonya said:


> > haha I'm not american but I still voted for Obama!
> 
> 
> 
> This poll was a great idea littlesteppers...unfortunately, it can't be accurate on where the Americans stand on this board because those from other countries will be voiting as well and they will ultimately vote Obama.....for reasons I stated in previous threads...it was a good idea though...it will be fun to see the results, even though they will not be acurate.


RIGHT..as I stated it's for FUN..anybody will vote..voter card in pocket or NOT..kids, and Non american..

Oh well...


----------



## Southern_Heart (Sep 12, 2008)

I am not going to just vote and run!

I voted for McCain/Palin. I am from Texas and I am an American!





Joyce


----------



## anita (Sep 12, 2008)

Great idea littlesteppers

McCain/Palin I voted for

With all my heart and soul I love, love, love America


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Sep 12, 2008)

Pround American here MACAIN/PALIN ALL THE WAY!!!


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 12, 2008)

Who needs Rasmussen..we are right in line








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

McCain now attracts 48% of the vote while Obama earns 45%. When "leaners" are included, it’s McCain 49%, Obama 46%. Yesterday, the candidates were tied (see recent daily results). Tracking Poll results are released at 9:30 a.m. Eastern Time each day and a FREE daily e-mail update is available.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 12, 2008)

Proud to be a American and equally proud to say I voted for McCain/Palin. This litte FUN pole was a great idea after all the topics about "WHO IS THE BEST" .


----------



## CyndiM (Sep 12, 2008)

Proud American here too. I voted for McCain/Palin.


----------



## Jill (Sep 12, 2008)

Neat idea for a thread!

At the risk of surprising everyone, I decided to vote for McCain / Palin





AND, dispite the potential for Canadians, etc., to chime in, "we're" still in the lead right now, by about 2 to 1!!!


----------



## joyenes (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm very proud to say I also voted McCain/Palin



Joyce


----------



## SWA (Sep 12, 2008)

joyenes said:


> I'm very proud to say I also voted McCain/Palin
> 
> 
> 
> Joyce


Ditto. Emphatically!


----------



## Bassett (Sep 12, 2008)

joyenes said:


> I'm very proud to say I also voted McCain/Palin
> 
> 
> 
> Joyce



Me too.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 12, 2008)

Well, I'm a Canadian citizen by birth, an American by naturalization and now living in Canada again....and I just voted McCain!





I have been reading the forum but not posting in a long time, but had to come on to cast my vote on this one!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Sep 12, 2008)

Wayyyy proud American,,, hoping for some change for good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Obama/Biden!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for your votes..looks good for where I like it..so we gonna close the poll now..








OOps can't do that..do it easier..we just DECLARE victory!


----------



## Jill (Sep 12, 2008)

littlesteppers said:


> Thanks for your votes..looks good for where I like it..so we gonna close the poll now..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not only that, but a landslide


----------



## hahler (Sep 12, 2008)

WHAT NO WRITE IN VOTING? OH!

Well im going to i vote for..........

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BUGS BUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:BananaHappy



:BananaHappy


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 12, 2008)

hahler said:


> WHAT NO WRITE IN VOTING? OH!
> Well im going to i vote for..........
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BUGS BUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Oh No..you didn't hear?? He choose cayote for his running mate..this went fine until cayote got hungry!!


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 12, 2008)

Love my country, gave my vote to the best option.


----------



## Shari (Sep 12, 2008)

Crabby-Chicken said:


> Wayyyy proud American,,, hoping for some change for good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Obama/Biden!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Same here.





Though Bugs Bunny does have some appeal.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 13, 2008)

Okay, so if we vote anything other than McCain/Palin we're not proud Americans?? Give me a break!



Sorry, I'm otherwise keeping my mouth shut on these political threads but if Mc/P win you can call me a proud Canadian. I can't take another four years like the last eight where it's "un-American" to disagree with the Republicans.





Leia (crawling back under her political rock now)


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 13, 2008)

Leia-I've heard Switzerland is lovely this time of year!

I joke about moving to another country, but really? America is my home. I love my country, but I refuse to blind myself to her flaws and I refuse to follow whoever's in charge without asking questions-I think both of these are GREAT American qualities. Great qualities of any independent nation, actually.

So even if I don't like the results of the polls in Novemeber (though I truly believe that I will!) I would rather stay and work to make America better than abandon her.


----------



## Jill (Sep 13, 2008)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Okay, so if we vote anything other than McCain/Palin we're not proud Americans?? Give me a break!


Did someone say that? I don't think so. When someone (apparently Democrats lately on these threads) looks for a reason to be offended, they'll always find it.


----------



## horseplay (Sep 13, 2008)

"Sorry, I'm otherwise keeping my mouth shut on these political threads but if Mc/P win you can call me a proud Canadian. "

I don't see anywhere were where anyone said Democrates where not proud Americans



. I find your statement above very very sad and I will leave it at that



.


----------



## Shortpig (Sep 13, 2008)

[SIZE=18pt]My vote is private. Because "I'm an American and I have that right"![/SIZE]

However! I would vote for Tim McGraw, even if he makes mistakes we can still enjoy the song afterwards!


----------



## Frankie (Sep 13, 2008)

Well, my vote is for Jill, but since she is not an option, I voted McCain. And not because I am a republican either.

I still say Jill could go straighten out the politicians in DC. As a matter of fact, I think they would all run and not saying that would be a bad thing.





Sometimes I think those running for President should have no political background and their only experience be, a good neighbor and family person,,,,,,,,those type of people will watch out for those with the same experience.

It should all be very interesting.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 13, 2008)

Okay, I was a philosophy major so was forced to take lots of formal logic classes. If Proud American = voting McCain, then ~ (not) voting McCain could well be assumed to mean ~ (not) Proud American. See my logic? You're right that nobody said it was an exclusive relationship between "P.A." and "voting M" and I wouldn't have drawn that conclusion at all from only one or two people saying that, but when the whole thread repeated that statement ("I'm Proud American, so I'm voting McCain") it began to feel strongly like you were not supposed to qualify as a Proud American if you weren't voting the same way. It's called Marketing, and the Republicans are apparently doing a masterful job of it! That's not a crime.



(I don't know WHAT the democrats are doing as I'm avoiding the news like the plague and few are speaking up on that side here.) But it cracks me up that I'm "being an offended Democrat" because I draw a logical conclusion. Funny how it's only being offended if you're trailing. If you're winning, it's a valid argument! *LOL*

Ah well. Time to behave myself and vanish again.










Leia


----------



## crponies (Sep 13, 2008)

Leia, by the time you made your post, there were also at least 2 people who said they were proud Americans and voting for Obama/Biden. Should those of us who voted for McCain/Palin feel as if they are saying we aren't proud Americans?


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 13, 2008)

Guess what I am STILL GERMAN..guess who I vote for..I did apply for citizenship..and hope it comes through before 3rd of November!


----------



## Jill (Sep 13, 2008)

Leia --

NO one said that if you're a proud American, that means you're voting for McCain, nor that you cannot be a proud American and vote for Obama.

One thing that is more annoying than any other is to have someone pull words out of the air and put them in another's mouth.

Disagree with our statements if you wish, but at least be bound by what has actually been said.

Jill


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 13, 2008)

I also want to state..ANYTHING I wrote on here I can back up...NO disagreeing just for the heck of it!


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 13, 2008)

littlesteppers said:


> I also want to state..ANYTHING I wrote on here I can back up...NO disagreeing just for the heck of it!


In that case, can you provide some sources on your Obama/Hillary thread?


----------



## horsehug (Sep 13, 2008)

Lowrise Minis,

I did a search trying to find info about it and this was the only thing I found so far that mentioned it.

http://mhutch.blogspot.com/2008/09/could-o...or-hillary.html

Susan O.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks HorseHug. I went looking and couldn't find reference to it anywhere.


----------



## Gini (Sep 13, 2008)

This proud American will vote for McCain/ Palin. Freedom to choose is wonderful!!


----------



## LisaF. (Sep 13, 2008)

Jill said:


> Leia --
> NO one said that if you're a proud American, that means you're voting for McCain, nor that you cannot be a proud American and vote for Obama.
> 
> One thing that is more annoying than any other is to have someone pull words out of the air and put them in another's mouth.
> ...



Jill - I couldn't agree more with your quote above.

crponies - thanks for pointing that out.

Christine - CONGRATULATIONS! I sure hope your citizenship comes through before elections also. We need people like you voting. * You have always had my respect!*

*LowRiseMinis - You must not know Christine ( littlesteppers) or you would know she is an HONEST, sincere, etc. person. She is NOT a troublemaker.*


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you Susan for posting a link..there are a whole bunch of references! I did mention it is a rumor ..!!


----------



## Cimarron (Sep 13, 2008)

Another Proud American who will vote for McCain/Palin! and I am just amazed the things that people find to argue about!

Sheila


----------



## MiniMaid (Sep 13, 2008)

undiced cuz i am 11 i cant vpte


----------



## LisaF. (Sep 14, 2008)

Mini Maid - I think for an 11 year old - you are very smart and your heart is in the right place. You checked undecided because you are not old enough to vote. That tells me you took the poll seriously even if it is not an official poll. Good for you!

But, here you are 11 years old and interested enough to at least read and learn about politics.

I just had to say - thanks for being a smart young 11 year old. Your parents must be very proud!


----------

